# 69 Lemans/GTO NEUTRAL SAFETY SWITCH



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know how to get to the neutral safety switch on a 69 Lemans console shift (floor)?

My reverse lights don't work.

Thanks.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You can get to it by pulling the console shifter plate out of the console, but access is tight for troubleshooting. Easiest is to just pull the console out - it comes out easily in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

that doesn't look too hard, I think the cable has to be removed from the trans, correct?
How do you remove the shifter knob?
Also, isn't the neutral safety switch under the dash, or is it mounted to the shift plate?


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

I realy don't know how different it is from a 68 his\hers.......to remove the nob just untwist it, remove screws holding down consel should be 1 in front and 2-4 under the flip up arm rest after removing the box inside. You may have to put the car in nuteral, lift up consel if there's a light in the consel U will have to unplug the wire,after that it should lift right up. I don't think U have to remove the whole shifter to get to the switch. you should't have to remove the shifter cable but if you do just take it off the shifter. If you have to remove the shifter just take out the 4 bolts holding it to the floor.....can't rember if I had to take mine out because I could't get a screwdriver in there between the seat. hope this helps


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Found the neutral safety switch, it's mounted on the steering column under the dash, near the firewall. I didn't see any wire coming from the shifter assy, except the wire for the light. I was able to take apart the neutral safety switch and clean the contacts. 
Still not sure how to remove the knob from the shifter... do I push the button down and turn it? There's gotta be a trick to it.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

gman26 said:


> Still not sure how to remove the knob from the shifter... do I push the button down and turn it? There's gotta be a trick to it.
> Thanks for the input!


It has the lock button on top, right? First thing is to remove that button. It has a couple of 'edges' on the bottom lip that catch on the inside of the knob, so you'll need to use perhaps a couple of small flat blade screwdrivers or similar to insert between the button and the knob so you can work those catches loose and remove the button. The knob itself is held on to the shift lever with a nut that you'll see when you get the button off.

Bear


----------

